# FreeBSD 10.0 wont boot on Windows 8.1



## felixlg85 (Jun 13, 2014)

*M*y FreeBSD 10.0 wont won't boot with Windows 8.1. I run Windows 8.1 x64 on a Gigabyte GA-Z8Z-HD3 with an Intel Xeon V3 3.3GHz and 16GB ram RAM on a SATA HDD, I i*n*stalled FreeBSD 10.0 on a partition but didn't boot.  I added anot*h*er SATA HDD and installed FreeBSD 10.0 on this separate disk but it wont won't boot. I had FreeBSD 8.1 and it was fine. 

Help please. I am not FreeBSD-savvy


----------



## radish (Jun 13, 2014)

How are you booting FreeBSD? You might need to use a shell after installing it to install bootcode. (I recommend on the second hard drive if its bootable as I have no idea yet how to dual boot freebsd with Windows on the same HD). For my system I need to run:

```
/sbin/gpart set -a active -i 1 ada0
/sbin/gpart bootcode -b /boot/boot0 ada0
```

Make sure you use the correct device if it isn't ada0.

Edit, notice this is only if you have MBR. You have to do otherwise if using GPT. Check gpart(8) for details.


----------

